# Anywhere to ride in Valle de Guadalupe?



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

My wife (she's Mexicana) and will be attending two weddings near Valle De Guadalupe this June. Would really love to squeeze in a few mountain bike rides if possible. I can bring my bike, so no rental needed. 

Just need advice on whether or not there are any trails, and whether or not it will be worth it to bring my bike.

Also, hotel and vineyard recommendations for extra bonus points.

Thanks!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Well now where?, pos ora por donde ? , ora pro nobis ?*

In which Valle de Guadalupe? , what state?, we have several Valle de Guadalupe in Mexico.:idea::???:

Regards.
the last biker


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yah. Sorry. Baja California Norte.


----------



## tracer26 (May 9, 2013)

Hola amigo look I'm from tijuana mexico been many times in valle de guadalupe is a great place especially for mtb..(bring your bike) one of the hotels that I can recommend is Encuentro Guadalupe is specially great place to relax,eat and also enjoy nature,even they planning to make trails for mtb if you're interested see page encuentro guadalupe.com or if have any questions or want to mtb you can contact me...!!!adios


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you Tracer26. My wife is from Guadalajara but lived in TJ for 13 years before moving to Colorado. We love TJ! Best restaurants in the world! Taco's Ermita!!!

So, is there already a trail system in Valle de Guadalupe? How will I know where to ride?

That hotel looks very nice. Thanks for the recommendation.



tracer26 said:


> Hola amigo look I'm from tijuana mexico been many times in valle de guadalupe is a great place especially for mtb..(bring your bike) one of the hotels that I can recommend is Encuentro Guadalupe is specially great place to relax,eat and also enjoy nature,even they planning to make trails for mtb if you're interested see page encuentro guadalupe.com or if have any questions or want to mtb you can contact me...!!!adios


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Theres probably some really good riding as tracer26 says, problem is theres not going to be any trail markers and finding them will most likely involve a lot of asking around for directions.

For hotel heres my suggestions:
Endémico
This place is on my "to-do" list

Adobe Guadalupe
This place also makes some of the best wine in the region

As for wine, Casa de Piedra is suppoused to be really good, but quite expensive, Monte Xanic is always a safe bet, but I like to taste some of the smaller boutique brands that dont get much press. But thats always a gamble.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm from Ensenada, just a couple of miles from Valle de Guadalupe. There are actually 3 or 4 XC tracks in the area, with nice trails. But all of them are on private land, there is acces to all of them, you just need to ask for permition. There is a nice racing scene in the Ensenada area. But not much of a marked trail network. You kinda need somebody to show you. I would happily do it. But I'm kinda "Bike-less" right now, since I have some people break in on my home and get a nice 5 thousand dlls Carbon Bike.

You may want to email me [email protected] and I can point to you to the right people.

Also, I'm with an organization that promote a 100K race that goes accros the area, So, I ride the area pretty often.


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks rickyx5. Will write to you at your email.



rickyx5 said:


> I'm from Ensenada, just a couple of miles from Valle de Guadalupe. There are actually 3 or 4 XC tracks in the area, with nice trails. But all of them are on private land, there is acces to all of them, you just need to ask for permition. There is a nice racing scene in the Ensenada area. But not much of a marked trail network. You kinda need somebody to show you. I would happily do it. But I'm kinda "Bike-less" right now, since I have some people break in on my home and get a nice 5 thousand dlls Carbon Bike.
> 
> You may want to email me [email protected] and I can point to you to the right people.
> 
> Also, I'm with an organization that promote a 100K race that goes accros the area, So, I ride the area pretty often.


----------



## isaac_roro (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello rickyx5,
Sorry to butt in here - I am also looking for mountain biking routes in Valle de Guadalupe. I don't have anything set in mind, but I think a long ride from Ensenada to Valle de Guadalupe would be amazing, if there is such road.
Would you mind sharing some thoughts? Thanks a lot for the valuable info!


----------



## isaac_roro (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello gfowkes,
I'm curious about your experience - did you end up going?
I will be in Valle de Guadalupe next weekend (weekend of Memorial Day), but I'm staying in Ensenada (already booked a hotel there). Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks!



gfowkes said:


> Thanks rickyx5. Will write to you at your email.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do that ride on the road or off road .. my email is up there .. I can tell you how. to do it


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is a 20miles ride on the road to get to Valle de Guadalupe, It is kinda safe, and you could do some wine testing and get back.

On the Off Road it is like 17 miles, to get to San Antonio de las minas, I suggest you that from San Antonio, you get to el Porvenir Road, going to Valle de Guadalupe, and have more options for wine testing on that little road .. hehehe. Just kinding.

Send me a mail. I´ll be close to the area working on some trails


----------



## gfowkes (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, we made it to the Valle De Guadalupe, but sadly, between family parties and weddings, I had no time to ride. Nevertheless, what a great place! We eat well. We drank well. The terrain looks ideal for mountain biking. Can't wait to come back, and have more time to ride.



isaac_roro said:


> Hello gfowkes,
> I'm curious about your experience - did you end up going?
> I will be in Valle de Guadalupe next weekend (weekend of Memorial Day), but I'm staying in Ensenada (already booked a hotel there). Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

